# My new Betta Shop in Saint Paul MN <3



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

OMG! These guys are AMAZING and super nice! They get all of their bettas in Thailand and I went there today to look at their bettas and I WANTED ALL OF THE BETTAS! OMG they were beautiful and healthy! <3 <3 <3 they take very good care of them and the store is really warm perfect for the bettas. There were some giant bettas that were bigger than my thumb! =O

here is their site if you wanna take a look: http://www.mnbettashop.com/ 

thanks for reading,
Tree


----------



## Glory (Aug 5, 2013)

this is my dream job omg now that i know betta shops exist im going to start one


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

that would be an awesome job too! 8D


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

:O i want to go there so bad!!!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

tilli94 said:


> :O i want to go there so bad!!!


I am so excited that they opened up shop! they just opened two years ago too and they are selling like hot cakes! 8D


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

We have been watching their Giants for about a year now. Up until 6/8 weeks ago they had the most colorful, large and beautiful giants. Of course as soon as we had emergency tank openings and were in the market for a few new Giants, they stopped getting the super colorful ones in. We were so disappointed to see blue/green in all the tanks that we finally bought from Ebay. We fully planned to get the Giants from them but their stock just wasn't to our liking the last 3 shipments. Hopefully they fix that and start getting in the lighter colored and multi colored ones in again.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Awwwww, well I hope they bring the colorful ones back. <3 If I see any colorful giants at the store when I go there next, I will let you know. =) I know I saw some dragon scale ones and blue one for sure.


----------



## Zooxe (Jan 2, 2012)

Tell them to open up a store in the D.C area!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Hahahaha who knows maybe they will some day. =)


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

O. M. G. Want them all


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

they are pretty aren't they? my next male betta will be from there. =)


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

YOU KNOW WHAT WOULD BE AWESOME??

if all us betta fish keepers started a shop >_< what a dream! LETS REACH THAT SOME DAT XD lol 

those betta fish are really beautiful! I WANT ALL OF THEM! O-O


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

That would be so cool! Then I could have little frys to take care of. 8D


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

My sister and I were in there just before christmas, that place is amazing! I spent an hour drooling over a blood copper HM. He takes great care of the fish and brings in some excellent lines to good ole' Minnesota. It's a shame I only get back there once a year.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

lvandert said:


> My sister and I were in there just before christmas, that place is amazing! I spent an hour drooling over a blood copper HM. He takes great care of the fish and brings in some excellent lines to good ole' Minnesota. It's a shame I only get back there once a year.


The owners are so sweet too and know a lot about bettas. =) 

Awww but at least you can go. ^^


----------

